# Needs neck surgery!



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has gone through what we are currently going through.
My Daisy just turned 10 in May. She was a very healthy little girl until April when she started acting funny.
I thought it was a bout of Pancreatits. i took her to a vet who thought it was her back not stomach.
We started her on medication.
since then we went to 3 vets.

My Vet thought it was a neck issue because front legs week as well as back legs. She also has Ataxia when she was walking.
We tried laser therapy and steriods as well as many other things.
We have been going through a Roller coaster.
One day she can walk and then the next she can't hold her body up at all.:crying:
We are at the end of the Coaster ride either we do Surgery or we let her go.

So heartbreaking! She is my best friend she just loves everyone. :innocent:

 Dont know how we came to this point. so confused.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi! I am so sorry for what you and Daisy are going through.
My last Malt, Molly, (who has since passed away) had a disc problem in her neck. Do you know if that is what Daisy has?
Molly had a bulging disc and a few times a year it would cause her pain, and she would have trouble walking. We would have to give her steroids, and crate rest, and in a few weeks she would get better and be back to her old self. She was around 10 at the time too. After a few years, the disc suddenly ruptured (we always knew that it might), and she couldn't move any of her legs. She had to have emergency surgery. After the surgery, she would walk again - it was like a miracle. We also did underwater treadmill therapy to help her heal.
Have you been to a neurologist? We had the surgery done at Angell, and they were excellent. Have you been told the chances of it working?
I know it is so hard to see them in pain. I hope that you have a good vet that can help you in deciding if surgery is the right thing to do.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

i am sorry for your loss.. If you don't mind how long did she live after the surgery?
was the quality of life good?
i am at the process of trying to get apt for neuroligist now.

thank you so much for your response makes me have hope!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you so much - I still miss her. That is Molly in my avatar photo.
I think she lived about 4-5 years after the surgery. Her quality of life was excellent after the surgery. She could walk immediately after. She didn't have any other disc problems. She did eventually get arthritis as she got older, as many dogs do, but we were able to keep her comfortable with supplements.
I think that you are very smart to see a neurologist. He or she really will be able to tell you what the best option will be, much more so than a regular vet, and what the chances of success would be with surgery. We were forced into surgery because of the sudden paralysis - they had to operate immediate in order for it to work, but it is possible that there could be other options too that a neurologist could suggest.
Please let us know how you are making out.
Sending good thoughts for you and Daisy! :grouphug:



JAKIEP33 said:


> i am sorry for your loss.. If you don't mind how long did she live after the surgery?
> was the quality of life good?
> i am at the process of trying to get apt for neuroligist now.
> 
> thank you so much for your response makes me have hope!


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

thank you so much!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Other options?*

Is there a way you might be able to accommodate :heartaisy:heart: if she becomes disabled? So that she can remain with you? There are doggie diapers & wheel chairs available for disabled dogs. Don't know if this might be an option for you if she winds up with a disability? I hope she recovers.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

:exploding:So i called several hospitals and they are saying just MRI is going to be 1500 to 2000 then blood work and surgery.One office said over 6000 is not uncommon.

i said how crazy is that they charge so much . Dont they want to save animals. People want to help the pets in their lives but they make it almost impossible with the prices being so high.

really sick!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

It is very expensive surgery. When Molly had the surgery, I had to put it on a credit card and pay it back over time. It seems as though the cost of pet medical care is a little out of control. Any chance you have insurance? Most hospitals have the Credit Care program to finance the cost if necessary. 

Also, I think it is definitely worth meeting with a neurologist for an office visit consult if you haven't already done that. There may be options other than surgery to help her. Usually the office visits at Angell for specialist aren't too expensive.

The other option might be to see a holistic vet to see if there is anything they would recommend. Do you know for sure if it is a bulging disc? 
I know that there are supplements that holistic vets can recommend that can help. We used one called DGP as an alternative to Rimadyl for pain for Molly (before the surgery became necessary), and there are other supplements that help with inflammation.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

hi! thank you.
i called Angell and a couple other places.

Daisy will need surgery, medications just doesnt work for her anymore.
She can't lift her body. so heartbreaking!
I think we have tried everything and all kinds of medication. poor little puppy.
thanks again for help and for listening.

I feel helpless


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Was it a regular vet that said she has to have surgery or a neurologist?
Sometimes regular vets just aren't up to date on all the options and a board certified neurologist may have another suggestion besides surgery. I just want to be sure that you know if there are any other options...

I know it is a lot of money. When we had to have the surgery for Molly I remember saying to my husband that I would give up all the money for our vacations for the next five years if I had to in order to make her better. We were lucky that the surgery had a good chance of success and did work.
You are asking all of the right questions - what is the chance of her being better, what will her life be like after.Ten is still not that old, and if she can do well after surgery she still has a lot of years left.

You are doing all that you can for her. :grouphug:


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Is there a way you might be able to accommodate :heartaisy:heart: if she becomes disabled? So that she can remain with you? There are doggie diapers & wheel chairs available for disabled dogs. Don't know if this might be an option for you if she winds up with a disability? I hope she recovers.


 
Thank you!


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

thanks again Kathleen,
i will ask the questions they are all good one.

thanks so much!


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

Today's the day we are going to the neurologist.
Pray everyone.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending prayers for Daisy today that you are given good news.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

JAKIEP33 said:


> Today's the day we are going to the neurologist.
> Pray everyone.


Sending prayers for your sweet Daisy! 

Looking forward to your - hopefully positive - update!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about Daisy. Sending love and prayers for good news today.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

So sorry to hear about this. I was just wondering if you have considered starting a pet fundraiser? I'm sure everyone would help as much as they can to help the sweet little pup  :heart:


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Update on Daisy.*

So she went today to the see the neurologist .
They will need to do the MRI to decide to see what and then surgery if it is neck.




Thanks for well wishes and prays. Please continue to pray for her.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

this is Daisy. :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, you are the Almighty God nothing is impossible for you, you know every hair on our heads, you know us by name. Almighty God you know everything about little Daisy, Lord you already know what the MRI will reveal, so I'm asking for your insight and wisdom with the neurologist. Oh Lord if it be your will please touch little Daisy and bring healing to her neck, whether it be through surgery or a miracle by your touch. Thank you Lord for her mommy, may she find peace that passes all understanding. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


I'll be praying God's will be done for your precious little Daisy, thank you for sharing her picture it makes it so much easier to pray remembering her beautiful little face:wub: you will also be in my prayers. hugs to you:wub:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Ditto!*



Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, you are the Almighty God nothing is impossible for you, you know every hair on our heads, you know us by name. Almighty God you know everything about little Daisy, Lord you already know what the MRI will reveal, so I'm asking for your insight and wisdom with the neurologist. Oh Lord if it be your will please touch little Daisy and bring healing to her neck, whether it be through surgery or a miracle by your touch. Thank you Lord for her mommy, may she find peace that passes all understanding. In Jesus name I pray. Amen
> 
> 
> I'll be praying God's will be done for your precious little Daisy, thank you for sharing her picture it makes it so much easier to pray remembering her beautiful little face:wub: you will also be in my prayers. hugs to you:wub:


:heart::heart::innocent:_Ditto! I pray for this also_:innocent::heart::heart:


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank you so much for prayers!

very sweet.:innocent:


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

Fee said:


> So sorry to hear about this. I was just wondering if you have considered starting a pet fundraiser? I'm sure everyone would help as much as they can to help the sweet little pup  :heart:


 
We are trying to figure what sights are real and what are not.

thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Hope you get your answers for the best options for little Daisy. By the way she is adorable.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sorry for what's happening with Daisy. I wish you all the best and pray they can help her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just want you to know Daisy is in my prayers


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Update*

First I want to thank everyone again for pray and well wishes.

They had been monitoring her at the hospital.

So tomorrow is the day for the MRI and other tests.

So please keep praying... 

Thank you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll be praying, I'm sure your stressed, I'll remember you also in my prayers


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I will be thinking/praying for wisdom for your baby's MRI tomorrow. Please let us know how things develop. Hang in there.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

So the results show that it is....GME
Neck surgery would be much better.
Seems like my time with my little ray of sunshine is coming to an end.
I am sick about this.
We saw her the other day at the hospital and she seemed like her old self. I had hope, now it is fading.
How did this happen, so out of the blue.
She deserves so much more.:angry:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

JAKIEP33 said:


> So the results show that it is....GME
> Neck surgery would be much better.
> Seems like my time with my little ray of sunshine is coming to an end.
> I am sick about this.
> ...


I just saw this. I'm so very sorry. I know what you mean saying neck surgery would have been better. This is just so sad. Did you see Dr. Sisson there at Angells? He knows more about GME than anyone and I believe he's there. Sending love and prayers to you and Daisy. So wished for a different outcome. :grouphug:


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> I just saw this. I'm so very sorry. I know what you mean saying neck surgery would have been better. This is just so sad. Did you see Dr. Sisson there at Angells? He knows more about GME than anyone and I believe he's there. Sending love and prayers to you and Daisy. So wished for a different outcome. :grouphug:


We do see Dr. Sisson . So thanks for giving me hope.


Thanks for prayers we will need them.
Daisy is my best friend!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending prayers for Daisy and you. I hope that they will be able to control her symptoms with medication and that you will have more time with her. My heart hurts for you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Praying Dr. Sisson will be able to help keep the symptoms under control.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am so sorry. 
How is she doing now? Is she home with you?
Sending lots of love and prayers for Daisy.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry. I hope that Sissons can help. I am not sure the qualifications, but angell offers pet care assistance program to help pay medical costs.

Helping Pets and Pet Owners in Need

see also

Pet Owners | Massachusetts Animal Coalition

how they are able to control this.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank you all.
All your advise and prayers are greatly appreciated.

I just can't wait to see Daisy.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

JAKIEP33 said:


> So the results show that it is....GME
> Neck surgery would be much better.
> Seems like my time with my little ray of sunshine is coming to an end.
> I am sick about this.
> ...


I just saw this,I'm so sorry,it's such a horrible disease.. Make her time as wonderful as you can and don't give up hope.Pam went through this and can help you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been praying and will continue, please give precious Daisy loves from me, hugs to you, theirs always hope


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just now picked up your diagnosis/post. I am so sorry for this devastating news. It is something we all fear lurking in the background. There are several here who have dealt with this---Pam, Carole & Sammie's Mom that I can think of at the moment. You may want to confer w/any/all of them. I wish there were an easy solution but you are at the best possible place for care & management. Sending you loving thoughts.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> I am so sorry. I hope that Sissons can help. I am not sure the qualifications, but angell offers pet care assistance program to help pay medical costs.
> 
> Helping Pets and Pet Owners in Need
> 
> ...


 
i wanted to thank you for this helpful information. 
we really needed this to help us..
i emailed one already i hope they help.

thanks:innocent:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this news. GME is a horrible disease. So happy to are in distance of Dr. Sisson to help you. Blessings and prayers.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm sorry. This is the first time I have ever heard of a GME diagnosis at 10 years of age. In other breeds yes, Maltese no. 

Every single case is different. I didn't see where you mentioned any seizures nor did you mention where the lesions were? Spine or head? Front or back if brain ? If there was steroid use before the tap then the fluid results would not be accurate. 

I would like to hear more of what Dr Sisson said if you would like to share 
his discharge statement. I know his protocol backwards and it can get remission.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Chardy said:


> I'm sorry. This is the first time I have ever heard of a GME diagnosis at 10 years of age. In other breeds yes, Maltese no.
> 
> Every single case is different. I didn't see where you mentioned any seizures nor did you mention where the lesions were? Spine or head? Front or back if brain ? If there was steroid use before the tap then the fluid results would not be accurate.
> 
> ...


 I also thought 10 years old is very atypical for GME in maltese. And I was not clear...did Dr. Sisson give this diagnosis? Or another neurologist. Honestly, at 10 I'm not sure how you should proceed. The protocol (as Carol will attest to) is tough. It takes dedication and lots of time (not to mention funds) to do this. But it can be done, dogs do go into remission under certain circumstances. I'm so sorry for you and your dog. It's such a sad and terrible diagnosis.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

:aktion033aisy is finally coming home...
I can't wait to see her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll continue my prayers for little Daisy and you:wub:


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

Flowers 2::Flowers 2:Thank you


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Is Daisy home? How's she doing? Did you get any more info? Sending lots of love and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Is Daisy home? How's she doing? Did you get any more info? Sending lots of love and prayers. :grouphug:




She is home and doing ok. :aktion033: she is on several meds and we have to give her cat food W/d and I/d to keep her tummy good.
She won't eat the food. We have to force feed her.
She is skinny.
She will eat her treats and carrots just not the other stuff.

One day at a time.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I know that dogs CAN eat cat food but not the other way around. Cat food has taurine (amino acid) which dog food doesn't have & is generally fattier than dog food. In fact, some dogs have gotten pancreatitis from eating cat food. Is this food wet? Did your vet recommend it. I don't know of anyone who has done this long term. I also wish there was something Daisy would eat without having to force feed---not pleasant for either of you. A friend is using this product with one of her dogs who won't eat, but I don't know if it available in the US: Hokamix natural beef powder with glucose. Google it & ask your vet if it might help.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thinking of you and precious Daisy, one day at a time.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> I know that dogs CAN eat cat food but not the other way around. Cat food has taurine (amino acid) which dog food doesn't have & is generally fattier than dog food. In fact, some dogs have gotten pancreatitis from eating cat food. Is this food wet? Did your vet recommend it. I don't know of anyone who has done this long term. I also wish there was something Daisy would eat without having to force feed---not pleasant for either of you. A friend is using this product with one of her dogs who won't eat, but I don't know if it available in the US: Hokamix natural beef powder with glucose. Google it & ask your vet if it might help.


The dr.. gave her the prescription foods due to being in the hospital with stomach issues.
The food will protect stomach from the predisone.
She would normally eat pro plan.
It is very stressful for both of us. She hates eatting it and I hate doing that to her.
We need to do it for now but hope this is not long term. Maybe she will start to like it or we can add something else.
It is just the dry kibble.
We can give her mini milk bones because good vitamin and fiber.:chili: thank goodness for that because she loves them.
Also carrots because the fiber.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

Daisy looking good giving tons of kisses.
So sweet


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

She is eating. She likes it. Yippie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so glad she's eating, I'll be praying for you all tonight


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So am I understanding you correctly? You are/were force feeding her dry kibble? Do you wet it or how do you get it down her without her getting choked? Do you feed it wet w. a syringe? 
Was this Dr. Sisson who prescribed the food or just your regular vet?


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

This is what Dr Sisson recommends regarding the food. The pred will have her eating anything and everything so don't worry about that. Listen to what he tells you to do. The high doses of pred will cause ulcerated colitis and the food he insists on stops that. I eventually went to a home made diet that was formulated exactly like the hills w/d but with organic meats etc. I know all the drugs you're doing and this is not easy. I am not sure why you did not answer any of my questions as to where the lesions are? Is this in the brain or spine? I would like to know what his discharge paper said.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> So am I understanding you correctly? You are/were force feeding her dry kibble? Do you wet it or how do you get it down her without her getting choked? Do you feed it wet w. a syringe?
> Was this Dr. Sisson who prescribed the food or just your regular vet?


She is eat food on own. She likes it. The food is in water so it is soft and breaks.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

Chardy said:


> This is what Dr Sisson recommends regarding the food. The pred will have her eating anything and everything so don't worry about that. Listen to what he tells you to do. The high doses of pred will cause ulcerated colitis and the food he insists on stops that. I eventually went to a home made diet that was formulated exactly like the hills w/d but with organic meats etc. I know all the drugs you're doing and this is not easy. I am not sure why you did not answer any of my questions as to where the lesions are? Is this in the brain or spine? I would like to know what his discharge paper said.


Sorry not sure about lesions. Ty


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Daisy*

Continued prayers :amen:for you and :heartaisy:heart: 
--- please keep us updated


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

JAKIEP33 said:


> Sorry not sure about lesions. Ty


Lesions are how this is diagnosed. It's important for you to have that information from your vet so that you and he can work on a protocol to lessen the effects. Plus if you see Dr Sisson, which you should if this is really GME, that information will be critical.


----------

